# Replacement Gears For The 5lb Grizzly Stuffer



## hounds51 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All I finally broke down and bought a sausage stuffer. I bought the Grizzly 5lb sausage stuffer. Because it has nylon gears, I decided to experiment by trying to fit L.E.M's steel 5lb stuffer gears. They work great on the Grizz. I have a suspicion that these gears would work well on many, if not all current 5lb stuffers.
Here is the site for the gears
http://www.lemproducts.com/product/1..._Stuffer_Parts

It is a pain constantly loading the 5 lber, but is much better than trying to make snack sticks using ye old meat grinder. Wished I could afford a 15 lber. By the way Northern Tools recuced thier 15 lber by 30 bucks. Here is that link.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...3527_200333527


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2009)

I believe they are made by the same company and the only difference is the branding sticker,  the LEM just opted for metal gears... I notice Grizzly has a notice where other sellers are sending people to them for parts..


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I think Paul has it right. I opted for the Lem w/metal gears in the hopes that I won't have to replace them.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks for the info. Im looking for a stuffer now and this helps alot.


----------



## hounds51 (Nov 16, 2009)

You all might want to look into a 15 lber, as you got to reload a 5 lber often. I don't mind, as it's a lot better than tryin to load snacks with a grinder.
Did that 2 weeks ago, and it took us 4 cleanings and 8 hours to make 25 lbs of beef sticks. Now it takes less than 1 hour with the 5 lb stuffer.


----------

